

San Diego Hacker News Meetup 48 this Friday (1/31) - th
http://anyvite.com/ksaq4c0wxs

======
dchuk
I think I have lived here since these started and have officially managed to
miss all 47 previous opportunities to attend, all while living less than 5
miles from them.

Do guests normally bring their computers or anything with them? Or are we just
going to shoot the shit for the night?

~~~
th
Unlike some of the hack nights some groups hold, this event is meant to be
completely social. Sometimes I'll see someone sharing a website or picture on
their phone/tablet/laptop but only rarely.

I hope to see you there!

------
gmays
Sounds cool. In the 4 years I've lived in SD, this is the first I may actually
make it to.

